# to you ohio boy,s



## mr.plow 2 (Oct 20, 2005)

ohio boy,s winter storm warning for much of ohio noaa says 3-6" lets hope for the snow:redbounce :bluebounc :yow!:


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Let's hope so. Sounds like it is going to happen. I will put my plow on when we hit the trigger. Don't want to jinx it. I did go buy more salt a little bit ago though.

JP


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

6-10 here


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

just bought 2 pallets here


----------



## A&M Snowplowing (Aug 10, 2004)

Just took the Dodge and the 02 chevy and got two skids of salt. I am already here just got to put the blades on.


----------



## Olderthandirt (Oct 9, 2005)

Not even gonna think about it till I actually see some white on the ground


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Just watched the weather and it is anywhere from 2-4 to 3-5 right now. I did unload the salt after I got it. Like said before nothing is going on the truck until we have snow on the ground.The ground is pretty warm so it will be interesting to see how much actually sticks.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

now there calling for 2-4 but it sounds like maybe saturday night now... dont know time will tell


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

Well I just picked up another Walker mower tha other day and finished a big cleanup today so I'm hoping that maybe if I do some hedgetrimming or soemthing tomorrow, all of these things combined we'll see some snow....


----------



## KeystoneLawn&Landscaping (Jan 22, 2006)

3-6 here..then lake effect..wooooooohooooooooooo:bluebounc payup looks like lake effect on and off most of the week too


----------



## maxwell (Nov 5, 2005)

winter storm watch - big difference


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

dick goddard says 4-8 for sat. and another 2" sunday, possibly 6-12 total!!! sounds good to me, the cummins is ready!!!! pete


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Here is the latest for us. :waving: Going out to top of the truck. Still rain right now. 


Issued at: 11:12 AM EST 2/4/06, expires at: 7:15 PM EST 2/4/06

Winter storm warning remains in effect until 7 am est Sunday. 
A winter storm warning remains in effect until 7 am est Sunday. 
Rain will turn to snow this afternoon. The snow may be heavy at times this afternoon and evening. Total snowfall by early Sunday morning will range from 3 to 5 inches. 
Northwest winds will pick up to around 20 mph this afternoon and continue into Sunday, with wind gusts up to 30 mph. The combination of wind and freshly fallen snow will create blowing and drifting conditions, especially tonight. 
Remember, a winter storm warning means severe winter weather conditions are imminent or highly likely.


----------



## scagster (Feb 19, 2005)

still a rainy mix here, i think you guys scared it away ,thanks alot


----------



## grndfxjr (Feb 4, 2006)

*none*

in northwestern ohio, they are saying 1-3 today, then 3-5 tonight. hope those weathermen are right!


----------



## bcflawn (Dec 5, 2005)

*nothing here.*

Not doing a dang thing here.... Kinda miffs me off!


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

Nothing but an all day rain here in Salem, Ohio Still at 35 degree's so no salt yet. Just peeked outside and it has turned to a light snow. This winter has been a bust so far....


----------



## scagster (Feb 19, 2005)

have about 2 inches now, i guess you guys are alright afterall


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

cornbinder said:


> dick goddard says 4-8 for sat. and another 2" sunday, possibly 6-12 total!!! sounds good to me, the cummins is ready!!!! pete


Dick Goddard is still doing weather in Cleveland???? I'm 42 years old and remember seeing Dick do the weather when I was a kid. He looked old back then. How old is he??? He's got to be pushing 80???


----------



## scagster (Feb 19, 2005)

dick is 105 years old,ha ha. really , i did hear him say 8-12 for almost everyone with more in the belt. maybe its time for him to hang up the forcasting and stick to the woolybear festival


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

scagster said:


> still a rainy mix here, i think you guys scared it away ,thanks alot


I should not have topped off the truck. Snowed here for a couple of hours and nothing on the pavement.They are still saying 1-2 tonight and 1 on Sunday. I just don't see it happening. Went for a ride just a little bit ago everything is wet and temp is about 32 out.Going to watch the 10 o'clock news and then might go out and have a


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

dick is still fing up the weather but he is loosing it quickly you can tell . all he can remember is woolly bear


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

so far still a bust 0 accum on pavementalmost 2 am

we'll see


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

My truck's windshields not even covered with snow yet at 02:45. Radars almost clear too! Another waste of time putting on the plow.


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

i thought about selling my plow and truck and going to meteorologist school for one day to become of the great weather forecasters we have. always the same story 2 days out oh we are gonna get 5 inch then the day the storm is supposed to come    give me another fing


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

so far we have 4-5 here and it is still coming down a little. turned out to be a decent little snowfall, but by the sounds of it my area is about the only one that got it.


----------



## scagster (Feb 19, 2005)

2-3 inches of slop, better than nothing though, got a full push and salting in, we will take anything at this point. still getting some rap around,just enough to mess up our salted lots


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*no snow again*

Akron Ohio forecast was for half a foot or more. Change over time was 3pm. Well they missed it again. We got a dusting and so much heat in ground it all melted. No work again.

Maybe more next week. They are calling for a dusting so we might get buried!!!

Dave


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

we were forcasted 4-6" ........what did we get??? < than 1"

So goes the winter this year....

Derek


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

less than an inch here. got some salting in. ground is too warm


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

finally quit snowing here about 5 this am. ended up with about 8 on the ground. not too bad, now if the rest of the month can do the same!


----------



## Olderthandirt (Oct 9, 2005)

Got 2 plows and a salting in by 7Am monday morning, approx 6" of snow and an inch of ice and slush under it


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

we got about 12-14 inchs,started sunday morning 16 hrs in the truck,got up early monday and did 8 hrs monday,sure would be nice if its like this all month...


----------



## jbelandscape (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey Floyd, how did you make out yesterday? Did anyone else get to share in the west side lake affect? 

Jeff


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

jbelandscape said:


> Hey Floyd, how did you make out yesterday? Did anyone else get to share in the west side lake affect?
> 
> Jeff


yes good times and money


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

We got maybe 1-1/2 --> 2" of fluff in Akron. Lots of salt thrown but not much plowing. Lot's of idiots in SUV's flying on the icy roads too.


----------



## Olderthandirt (Oct 9, 2005)

Another 2 inch snow which is my trigger so it was another nite to push some fluff and lay down some salt. This is the kind of weather I like, easy on the trucks and they still pay the same payup


----------



## scagster (Feb 19, 2005)

jeff, we ended up with 4-9 inches on our accounts,it was a wild event, was out three differnt times yesterday, salted and plowed almost everything twice. not a bad day that started calling my salt guy to check the accounts and ended with 13 hrs. of work for the entire crew


----------



## jbelandscape (Nov 27, 2002)

Yeah, it was definitely an interesting storm. I would say most of our places had 6-10. You gotta love making those double and triple pushes in one day, especially when less than an inch is forcasted. Hey Floyd, I got rid of my white '02 and have a silver '05 and a white '05 now, so if you see the silver one (mine) stop on by.

Jeff


----------

